# Tried to Delete Some OTA Channels



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Plugged the OTA module in this afternoon. The scan resulted in 53 channels in the far northeast of Harris County, Tx (Houston) and of course I only wanted about 5 of them. With my 622, as most of you know it's just a matter of clickety click and it's gone. And apparently that's the way the 922 is supposed towork. The first time I tried I deleted 1 channel no problem. Then discovered 
I coould select several at a time. Deleted them no problem. Selecting a few more and the screen blinked and dang. The deleted ones were back. Tried again and the thing was frozen. Front panel reset ad try again. IT didn't freeze that time but it blinked 'em back. Powered off with the remote and tried again. Same thing except this time it locked up and I pulled teh plug. Tried again and it blinked them back again.

Time to call. The CSR understood what I was saying but my call was his first on this problem. We tried again and same results. He placed me on hold a bit and when he came back I unplugged, pulled the module, reinstalled the module and plugged it in. After booting he had me reset to Factory Defaults. That cleared the OTA channels and I rescanned. Next time we tried same results. We both agreed it looks like I needed to use the Parental Lock and hide the ones I don't want.

He told me we followed the instructions given him by engineering and when that didn't work he was told to write up the engineering report. I guess it'll be fixed "soon".


----------

